# Really High Humidity



## Diablo (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, so I changed Yoshi's substrate to eco earth after I realized I had way too much play sand in and not enough dirt. What I forgot to do was completely dry out his eco earth before putting it in. So I kept him in a 20gal for a little while while I let his enclosure heat up and dry out. It was taking too long so I made a dry bed for him in it and left the light on all night to dry it out some. It still is very humid in there and I was wondering if it will ever dry out or not. It's getting to the point where condensation is building up on the top, sides, and doors to the enclosure. I wipe it down everytime I go by it and see it building up. Good news is that the new humidity seemed to make Yoshi poop, and his tail is shedding off (he shed everything else and was having problems with the tail). So I'm guessing it wasn't humid enough with the sand, even though my gauge said it was constantly 70-80% in there. I think it is off by a lot.


My question is, is all that condensation bad for him or is it too humid in there for him to be in it? He has a dry hide and place to sleep. Also will it eventually just dry out, should I leave his basking light on all night again?


----------



## frost (Sep 27, 2012)

you could take out the water bowl for a few hours that should clear it up a bit.and let in plenty of air.


----------



## james.w (Sep 27, 2012)

What type of enclosure are you using?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 27, 2012)

Rotate the soil too. Mine was doing the exact same thing. Spiking at 90% and building up a ton of condensation. I flipped the soil every other day, letting the moist stuff dry a little. After a week my humidity is perfect, and no more condensation.


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it possible for a cage to be to humid? I thought tegus loved high humidity.


----------



## james.w (Sep 28, 2012)

Constant high humidity can be just a bad as constant low humidity.


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure super high humidity can cause respiratory issues. Just make it right.


----------

